# OnTarget TDS



## Chad (Jun 9, 2013)

http://ontargetshooting.com/tds/

I have been using the software for about two years, quick review of it.

Shot with:







The program comes with targets you can print out or you can use your own. I printed out 'target #19' and shot it.

At home put it on the scanner and used the TDS program to scan it onto my computer and had it find the shot holes. The bar code gives reference points so it can plot the shots from each target. The first shot is .386" from point of aim. The very bottom row is designated for practice and not marked automatically. I used the bottom row to shoot some groups: 1st group was to foul the barrel as it was cleaned last night, then at various times I shot the other groups with the last group being at the end of the range session.






I can then have the program mash all the numbers into more numbers and it gives something like this:






I can have it measure shot groups and include just shots I designate. Here I use the bottom row and the last group of five:






It is a bit limited on how it designates shots/groups/rows. As long as I pay attention and shoot the targets in a logical order it works fine.

..after it mashes the numbers:






I can zoom in on stuff:






Various options for sizing what images you want to print out....





Software can also be used by reloaders for calculating 'ladder' or 'OCW' data.

Any questions let me know.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 9, 2013)

That is slick as shit! Awesome.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jun 10, 2013)

Another entry into the "Why didnt I think of that?" journal of duh. (please be creative with your sarcastic responses to that)

VERY cool piece of software.. My Step Father the Marine turned computer programer would have LOVED this..


----------

